# hi board



## kid (Jan 29, 2005)

i just wanted to say hello to everyone. i am not brand new to the board but i have only been reading what other people are saying maybe i will pipe up more in the future. i just don't have much to say for now. just nice to meet you all.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi kid!  Welcome to the board.  There's a lot of back threads to learn about Tang Soo Do, check them out!  If you have any questions about the board you can also PM me by finding the menu when you punch my name. Happy posting!  TW


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 30, 2005)

:wavey:Welcome to MartialTalk.  Happy posting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome Kid 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Kid.  Have a look around and enjoy!


----------



## still learning (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello, Welcome  and enjoy you art.   .....Aloha


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi & welcome to Martial Talk!  Best wishes in your martial arts journey, & please don't hesitate to ask if you need help with anything.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Baytor (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Vadim (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi kid! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome and looking forward to more of your posts piping up!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for the greeting everyone, and i'm sure we will meet some more on the boards.


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for the greeting and i hope we meet again on the boards.


mark


----------



## Gentle Fist (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Board Mark!


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

don't use my real name. j/k nice to meet you, ummm actually i don't know your name.  but thanks for the hi i hope we can talk more in the forums.  


kid


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 2, 2005)

welcome to MT. I haven't been here long myself, but I'm having lots of fun with it. Keep an open mind and you'll learn a bunch.


----------

